
Why Microsoft is buying GitHub: It's all about developer relationships - mauliknshah
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsofts-github-acquisition-its-all-about-developer-relationships-influence/
======
tomtimtall
It’s all about developer tie-in. It’s far too easy to move your stuff between
azure and aws. Microsoft needs to create differentiation and barriers to
migration and since github is heavily used by developers who use both azure
and aws, it is the obvious attackpoint. “Well I use azure because the github
admin interface makes it easy to deploy, you can’t do that to aws from
github...” etc.

Now depending on how evil(tm) Microsoft intends to be, they will either just
only focus future development on integrations towards their own stuff, or they
will actively degrade github when you aren’t going Microsoft across the board.

~~~
chubasco
I feel like if it is the latter, Github will quickly lose market share to non-
Microsoft competitors. Developers on the whole seem to care a lot more about
those kinds of tactics than computer users in general. Surely Microsoft
understands this and doesn't try this kind of fuckery.

------
leonkilat
"Switzerland of code" \- citation needed.

The removal of the C+= (C Plus Equality) repo and FSF* from GitHub is still
fresh in my mind. Oh sure, some have brought the repo back, but the removal of
the repo essentially killed the nascent feminist programming language, which
could have encouraged more womyn in STEM. Some have found the language as
ideal for firmware programming in automated dishwashers, but they never went
past the prototype stage before the death of the project.

*FSF - Feminist Software Foundation

------
gregn
There goes another great product, killed by Microsoft. M$ doesn't understand
open source. They infuse their products with too much politicking and
marketing, trying to lead clients when open source is functionally the
inversion of this. It is product defined by user needs, not top-down high-
priests deigning what we should have. They always get it wrong. Oh well.

------
craftyguy
"developers! developers! developers! developers! developers! developers!
developers! developers! developers! developers! developers! developers!"

\- Steve Balmer(1)

And folks said that microsoft is different now.

1)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33grif58qO8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33grif58qO8)

